# I'm really &*%##@ mad! (R&R HOF content)



## stratovani (Jul 1, 2007)

Once again, the "electors" at the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame have done it again. Once again Rush is NOT among the list of nominees for induction. Evidently in all their infinite wisdom they seem to think that The Beastie Boys and The Dave Clark 5 have made better and more lasting contributions to rock music than Rush has. I guess 35 or so years together, 20 studio albums, and millions of fans of all generations the world over doesn't mean a damn thing to the HOF. What the hell is wrong with these people? The greatest band ever (on a par with The Beatles in my not-so-humble opinion) is getting dissed again. I'm pissed! 

Here's where I found out about it: http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/21032185/

I solemnly swear that I will never ever set foot in the R&R HOF until Rush's induction ceremony!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I seem to remember discussing this before on some other forum. <sarcasm>The beasties boys are american and the DC5 were part of the British invasion. Rush is only Canadian, you know, from that barely habitable hinterland north of the world' most important country. They did not move south like Neil and Joni, so that is definitely a strike against them.</sarcasm>


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2007)

"Once again Rush is NOT among the list of nominees for induction."
That's cause RUSH sucks.... outloud


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

stratovani said:


> Once again, the "electors" at the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame have done it again. Once again Rush is NOT among the list of nominees for induction. Evidently in all their infinite wisdom they seem to think that The Beastie Boys and The Dave Clark 5 have made better and more lasting contributions to rock music than Rush has. I guess 35 or so years together, 20 studio albums, and millions of fans of all generations the world over doesn't mean a damn thing to the HOF. What the hell is wrong with these people? The greatest band ever (on a par with The Beatles in my not-so-humble opinion) is getting dissed again. I'm pissed!
> 
> Here's where I found out about it: http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/21032185/
> 
> I solemnly swear that I will never ever set foot in the R&R HOF until Rush's induction ceremony!




By ignoring a band that regardless of personal tastes must surely be considered among the best of the best by most discerning listeners, the hall is undermining it's own credibility and the significance of many of those already inducted.


Rush's absence there makes the hall a bit of a farce in my opinion.
I can accept that some people don't like rush, but to ignore their shear level of instrumental mastery, the massive amount of music they have created in their more than 30 years of selling out stadiums all over the world and the accolades they receive on a continual basis from their peers seems, well....silly.



:smilie_flagge17::bow::smilie_flagge17::bow:


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Its not about good music or pioneering the industry. Kiss arent even in there. Its all about radio play and record sales. If it aint bubblegum, it aint getting in.............


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

*shrug* who cares what the r&r hof does.

...putting rush on par with the beatles....that's a stretch.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

ClintonHammond said:


> "Once again Rush is NOT among the list of nominees for induction."
> That's cause RUSH sucks.... outloud


Forget whether you like their brand of progressive rock or not and consider this for a moment: the band that has arguably the best drummer and bass player in rock hasn't been inducted...but acts like the Beastie Boys, Chic, Donna Summers, and Madonna have? How could it be? Well, you've got industry people voting for the nominees. My guess is that some favors are being exchanged. I'm also starting to wonder if being inducted is kind of like how Hollywood actors like to pretend that it's a big honor to be asked to put their names in a sidewalk when in reality someone, either their studio or their manager, bought the space for them.

According to the Sex Pistols, it appears to be so...

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/f/f7/Sex_pistols.gif


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2007)

"*shrug* who cares what the r&r hof does"
HEAR FN HEAR!

"the band that has arguably the best drummer and bass player in rock"
Hardly... 

"*I'm really &*%##@ mad!"
*Don't get mad... get even!LOL


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

ClintonHammond said:


> "the band that has arguably the best drummer and bass player in rock"
> Hardly...


You can't deny that Neil Peart and Geddy Lee's names often come up on that list, but it's all very subjective. It's like some people like to say that John Bonham was the best rock drummer...but I think they are simply confusing playing hard with playing well. 

PS. I'm well aware that some of the best musicians are relatively unknown. I know plenty of musicians who would play most of the rock stars off stage. But, I doubt you'd be able to find anyone who would claim to be as better than Neil Peart or Geddy Lee. These two guys inspire other musicians.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Outside of Buddy Rich, Neil Peart is probably the best drummer I have seen in my lifetime, I dont give a shit if he is playing jazz or rock, he is one of the best I have ever seen. To think of the countless drum solos I have sat through... pure nonsense. This man "plays songs" on his drums.


----------



## hendrix (Aug 21, 2007)

If madonna F---ING MADONNA!!!! can get into the hall of fame then rush should of been inducted years ago. When did madonna ever write a rock song or a good song ? but hey if madonnas in there might as well induct kermit the frog he wrote a few songs didn't he?


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

hendrix said:


> If madonna F---ING MADONNA!!!! can get into the hall of fame then rush should of been inducted years ago. When did madonna ever write a rock song or a good song ? but hey if madonnas in there might as well induct kermit the frog he wrote a few songs didn't he?


in the realm of popular music, madonna is far more influential and deserving.
"rock" in the sense of the hof, is extremely broad catch all term.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Madonna is entertaining, even a decent singer, but it's not the pop hall of fame, it's the rock and roll hall of fame. In that context and in my opinion Rush is much more deserving of induction.

You have to understand that most people who like Rush at all, LOVE Rush, and place them at par with Led Zep, Deep Purple Genesis, Queen, AC / DC and other legendary rock acts.

Influencial?

Since I was fourteen (that would be 32 years ago) I have been a fan and have seen them at least ten times. They have influenced me in a fundamental way and through osmosis, most people I've taught.

Their career is as vast in comparison to many of the inductees as Canada is to many European nations. There are one hit wonders in there, people who released one album, people who have never played a rock and roll song in there entire career. :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

beastie boys aren't a rock band either. like I said, in the case of the HOF, the genre of "rock" seems to encompass just about everything.


...rush influenced you, and many other musicians, but haven't had nearly the far reaching influence that madonna has. they have their niche and thats about it.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Outside of Buddy Rich, Neil Peart is probably the best drummer I have seen in my lifetime, I dont give a shit if he is playing jazz or rock, he is one of the best I have ever seen. To think of the countless drum solos I have sat through... pure nonsense. *This man "plays songs" on his drums.*


I agree. It's not a drum solo, it's a musical composition.

By the way, speaking of Buddy Rich and Neil Peart, did you see this?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1bIchqJoxFQ


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

hoser said:


> beastie boys aren't a rock band either. like I said, in the case of the HOF, the genre of "rock" seems to encompass just about everything.
> 
> 
> ...rush influenced you, and many other musicians, but haven't had nearly the far reaching influence that madonna has. they have their niche and thats about it.


Niche?


Selling out stadiums for more than thirty years and releasing dozens of successful albums is some niche.


Springsteen has a nice niche too.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

That shit is about as lame as Rolling Stone's "100 Greatest Guitarists" list (seriously, Cobain ahead of EVH and Rhoads?). 

Rush = legendary, easily up there with Led Zep, KISS, AC/DC, etc. in my book. Every single musician in that band is insanely talented. 

Plus if it wasn't for Lifeson, Petrucci wouldn't be who he is today... or Paul Gilbert. Easily two of the greatest guitarists technique-wise and writing-wise IMO!


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Niche?
> 
> 
> Selling out stadiums for more than thirty years and releasing dozens of successful albums is some niche.
> ...


Yeah, very nice niche.

"Over the course of their career, Rush has come to release a tolal of 23 gold records and 14 platinum records (3 of which have gone multiplatinum), placing them within the top 5 for the most consecutive gold albums by a rock band. Rush ranks 76th in U.S. album sales according to the RIAA with sales of 25 million units.[77] Total worldwide sales approximate 40 million units."

"Vapor Trails tour grossed over $24 million and included the largest audience ever to see a headlining Rush show — 60,000 fans in São Paulo, Brazil. Nevertheless, Vapor Trails remains the band's poorest-selling album to date, their first not to achieve Gold status."

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rush_(band)

Just imagine for a minute how much this 'niche' act earns when it has a hit record.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

violation said:


> That shit is about as lame as Rolling Stone's "100 Greatest Guitarists" list (seriously, Cobain ahead of EVH and Rhoads?).
> 
> Rush = legendary, easily up there with Led Zep, KISS, AC/DC, etc. in my book. Every single musician in that band is insanely talented.
> 
> Plus if it wasn't for Lifeson, Petrucci wouldn't be who he is today... or Paul Gilbert. Easily two of the greatest guitarists technique-wise and writing-wise IMO!


Yeah, Alex Lifeson doesn't get the recognition he deserves, in part because he's Canadian, but also because Neil Peart and Geddy Lee get a lot of attention.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

It is the Pop Music Hall of Fame. No question.

I'm not a Rush fan in the least, but I know that they absolutely should be in anything calling itself the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

NB-SK said:


> I agree. It's not a drum solo, it's a musical composition.
> 
> By the way, speaking of Buddy Rich and Neil Peart, did you see this?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1bIchqJoxFQ


The king... he put out two CD's back in the 90's. Also a tribute to Buddy Rich. They are fantastic albums. Many guest artists, singers, drummers, etc on them. You may still find them in select music stores. They were called "Burning For Buddy" here is a list of some personnel on those albums.

Steve Gadd, Kenny Aronoff, Bill Bruford, Neil Peart, Steve Smith, Steve Ferrone, Matt Sorum, Simon Phillips, Max Roach, Omar Hakim, Manu Katche, Chuck Loeb, Rod Morgenstein, Tony Kadleck, Dave Weckl, Mino Cinelu, Ed Shaughnessy, Marvin "Smitty" Smith, John Hart, Joe Magnarelli, Bob Millikan, Joe Morello, Craig Johnson, Jon Werking, Dan Collette, Gary Keller, Mike Ponella, Bill Cobham


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2007)

"progressive rock"
I'll take Jethro Tull over Rush any day of the week... 

Or Marillion!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

You may have classified Rush as Progressive Rock back in the 70's but they have covered everything since then, except for the "rock ballad". Rush is just a great 3 pc, one of the best 3 pc bands I have ever seen. Jethro Tull has been dead for 20 years. Rush has continued to stay on top of the rock world.

When Rush puts out an album like this..... 









We can start to compare them to Jethro Tull


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2007)

"Rush is just a great 3 pc"
The Police blow them outa the water... 

"Jethro Tull has been dead for 20 years."
All that says is that you don't know squat about Tull...

That Tull X-mas CD is a hell of a lot of fun...


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

NB-SK said:


> Yeah, very nice niche.
> 
> "Over the course of their career, Rush has come to release a tolal of 23 gold records and 14 platinum records (3 of which have gone multiplatinum), placing them within the top 5 for the most consecutive gold albums by a rock band. Rush ranks 76th in U.S. album sales according to the RIAA with sales of 25 million units.[77] Total worldwide sales approximate 40 million units."
> 
> ...


....yet somehow rush have remained on the fringes of popular culture.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

hoser said:


> ....yet somehow rush have remained on the fringes of popular culture.


Or perhaps "popular" culture has completely lost coneection with real people.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

ClintonHammond said:


> "Rush is just a great 3 pc"
> The Police blow them outa the water...
> 
> "Jethro Tull has been dead for 20 years."
> ...


I know I can catch them at most beer and sausage fests in the summer for about $15.00 (and at whatever incarnation they are at present) and I could barely get Rush tix for 3 sold out shows at 18,000 seat venues. I think that goes to show the peoples vote. You are out on the fringe again CH


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2007)

"I think that goes to show the peoples vote."
So, you'd rather follow the herd? Good for you, but I'm no sheep... 

If that attitude is what the 'centre' is like, I'd much rather be on the fringe!

I have little desire to be herded like beef cattle into any 18,000 seat venue.... Especially if the like of Rush are the abattoir at the end.

You find me a single beer & sausage fest that Tull is playing at... I'll be there with bells on!


----------



## bluecoyote (May 18, 2007)

NB-SK said:


> I agree. It's not a drum solo, it's a musical composition.
> 
> By the way, speaking of Buddy Rich and Neil Peart, did you see this?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1bIchqJoxFQ



Speaking of Neil .... who I also believe is an incredible drummer who has brought the drum solo into the realm of an art form in its own right. Check this out from another in credible musician - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hxteaImB3xo&mode=related&search= 


As for the music of Rush, I am also a big fan of most of their music. Not all since I do find some of it ponderous and pretentious. However, their worst is still better than many other current and past popular band's best. And talking about the Rock & Roll Hall of Fame .... who gives a rat's ass!


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh ya... ask yourself this... do you thing RUSH cares if they're in the R&RHOF or not?!?! If they do, they're even shallower than I gave them credit for....

(I'll wager (keeping in mind how little I care about them) that they don't give two squirts one way or the other about the R&RHOF....)


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

ClintonHammond said:


> "I think that goes to show the peoples vote."
> So, you'd rather follow the herd? Good for you, but I'm no sheep...
> 
> If that attitude is what the 'centre' is like, I'd much rather be on the fringe!
> ...


I'll do you one better, they played for free at Artpark this summer. I never made the 20 minute drive. You are twisting things around again. The simple fact of the matter is Rush is an international act and have been for 20 plus years. Tull had there time and it is long gone. Way, way out. they are relagated to multi bill festival shows or 2000 seat venues in England. Thats it, end of story. Put them in with King Crimson, Gentle Giant etc.

I am not saying Tull sucks and if you dig them thats great. But never put them in the same category as Rush, there is no comparison in accomplishments or record sales.

Tull is playing Massey Hall in Nov. Get your tickets NOW!


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2007)

"Tull had there(sic.) time and it is long gone"
Bzzzt. sorry... wrong. 
"You're never too old to rock & roll
If you're too young to die... "

"Artpark"
What's Artpark?

"never put them in the same category as Rush"
I'd never insult Tull by doing that....


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

Someone in this thread said it best when they said that the R&R Hall of Fame is the POP R&R Hall of Fame!

It all boils down to who does the judging and what is their criteria. As usual, the suits are running the show. 

They've probably got Ben Mulroney as one of the judges.

The lame ass kids in high school who listened to pop grew up to get jobs at MTV! Now they can fool themselves into thinking they understand REAL rock!

Most of them likely think there was no rock before the invention of the video.

That being said, I would never be so vain as to think that my choice is the only good choice or that all other choices are wrong (except for rap, of course!). From seeing some of the quoted material it would seem that some here are irrationally arrogant.

However, I can't resist stating that I JUST CAN'T STAND RUSH but there is a qualifier: it's because of Q107 and stations like them!

Years ago they were one of my favourite bands. They did suck when they played my high school. That was because they couldn't sound as good live as they did in the studio. They became known as a vinyl only band. Over the years their technology and technique improved.

Due to Canadian content rules, I've heard so damn much Rush that somedays I have to turn the radio off or else I'll go insane! The same is true of Zep. "Q-one-oh-zeppelin!" some of us joke.

It's like years ago when every time you turned on the radio all you heard was the Moody Blues singing "Knights in White Satin". I had loved that song the first time it came out and I was very bitter that when it was revived radio played it so much that it was ruined for me.

That's what's happened with me and Rush.

Sadly, for me they still could have played Rush and avoided the problem. All they had to do was play more than the same 3 or so songs!

Sic transit gloria! (She was a nice girl!):smile:

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2007)

" Most of them likely think there was no rock before the invention of the video.*"
*And let me guess... In your day you had to walk to school, in 3 feet of snow, with no shoes, up hill... both ways...

Appreciate the changing tastes of youth... It means that it's not just the same tired old guys doing the same tired old guy acts over and over and over....


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

ClintonHammond said:


> " Most of them likely think there was no rock before the invention of the video.*"
> *And let me guess... In your day you had to walk to school, in 3 feet of snow, with no shoes, up hill... both ways...
> 
> Appreciate the changing tastes of youth... It means that it's not just the same tired old guys doing the same tired old guy acts over and over and over....


You mean like Jethro Tull? :wave:


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Or perhaps "popular" culture has completely lost coneection with real people.


I'd say the majority of "real" people aren't Rush fans. I'll even go further and say that at least 50% don't even know who Rush are. They might know Limelight or something from classic rock radio, but that'd be about it.

Even in Canada, Rush don't get a whole lot of mainstream press. They just haven't left as much of an imprint as some people think, especially internationally. I don't think I've ever met a Rush fan that wasn't a musician...or an aspiring one at least.


----------



## Mahogany Martin (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm just not sure if this thread is about Rush or the ROFame. I have posted comments in another thread specifically about the R&R HOF. I agree that the hall of fame is not appropriately named; it should really be called The Popular Music Hall Of Fame.

Pop music is gigantic; blues in its many incarnations over the years is very much a part of rock and roll and nowadays, rap, funk and what they call R&B and so much more is also part of pop music culture. The R&R Hall Of Fame is simply trying to touch upon all of what we call pop music and it has only been around (the HOF) for about a decade or so.

Do yourself a favor and go spend a day at the museum in Cleveland and you'll understand. One of the first thing I said to my wife when we were there is "I can't believe that there is nothing at all about Rush, Black Sabbath, and Yes and Jethro Tull, and Scorpions, and Emerson Lake and Palmer and so on and so on.

But there's a ton of other interesting stuff and I'm sure that over the years that there will be more rock artists in their exhibits and that it is just a matter of time before Rush makes it in.


----------



## Mahogany Martin (Mar 2, 2006)

Here's what I wrote in the Concert and Venues Thread:

The Rock & Roll Hall Of Fame should have really been named The Popular Music Hall Of Fame. We went early this summer (2007) and it was a great experience. But as the name says, we expected seeing a lot more “rock and roll” memorabilia. Not that we were disappointed, but we were a little surprised that a great number of rock and roll artists were not represented. You can see several outfits that Michael Jackson wore on stage for various tours or videos that he’s done and yet there is absolutely nothing from Alice Cooper for instance. Which one is more rock and roll here? Madonna has a few outfits on display and letters that she wrote when she was in college yet Van Halen (who was inducted in 2007) has nothing on display at all.

The task is quite daunting and especially when they try to cover the very beginnings of rock & roll through blues and its several influences, styles and evolution as well as the radio revolution and how it has influenced pop music. It’s a work in progress and they have several special exhibits lasting a few months and things like that so that in time they will cover and possibly add most R&R artists to their permanent exhibits but like I have said, it should really be called something like Popular Music Hall of Fame because that’s what it is really all about.

Nevertheless, it’s amazingly interesting. We thought that we needed about 2 to 4 hours to make it through the whole thing. We travelled from Toronto and we arrived late afternoon, early evening so we decided to wait until the next day. Good thing we did! We went the next day right from the opening at 10am and by about 4pm, we had made it to the 4th floor where we stopped and had a cup of coffee and rested our sore feet. The day went by just like that!! And we still had half of the 4th floor and the 5th floor to go (it’s a pyramid-like building so there are lots more to see on the lower floors).

GC, there is nothing earth-shattering about the nominees for 2008 but I suppose that there is something for everyone.


----------



## hendrix (Aug 21, 2007)

NB-SK said:


> Yeah, Alex Lifeson doesn't get the recognition he deserves, in part because he's Canadian, but also because Neil Peart and Geddy Lee get a lot of attention.



Man I agree with completely I think its because he's not a big flashy guitarist he lets his fingers do the talking.


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

I vote we induct Rush into the Rock & Roll Parking Lot of Fame. They'd be in just as good company there as inside.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2007)

"You mean like Jethro Tull?"
Tull sounds a lot different now than they did in 1968.... Or rather, they have added a LOT of different elements to what they did in 1968 which is the reason why they are still gigging and still finding new fans today... 

It boils down to, why put any value in the R&RHOF? If there's a band whose music moves you, groove to them. That's all that really matters.

The R&RHOF is just another tool of the music business.... 

Fudge it... Hard, from the back!


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

Top Ten Reasons why Rush has never been inducted into the R&R Hall of Fame

1. Never been busted for drug possession.
2. Never exposed their genitals in public.
3. Never have thrown small or large appliances out of hotel windows.
4. Never died in a plane crash.
5. Never started a hairstyle or fashion trend.
6. Never said they were more popular than Jesus.
7. Never faked a British accent.
8. Never choked on their own vomit.
9. Never had a nose transplant.
and number 10......

Their name looks like Bush when viewed from a distance. :wink:


----------



## Mahogany Martin (Mar 2, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> "You mean like Jethro Tull?"
> Tull sounds a lot different now than they did in 1968.... Or rather, they have added a LOT of different elements to what they did in 1968 which is the reason why they are still gigging and still finding new fans today...
> 
> It boils down to, why put any value in the R&RHOF? If there's a band whose music moves you, groove to them. That's all that really matters.
> ...



CH: The R&R HOF is struggling in many ways to be part of the music business. Cleveland needs the revenue from such an establishment (it's a "have-not" city and anything they can do to bring in tourists and businesses is welcomed - it's pretty sad really. It's now a clean but still ghostly city). The big show for the induction happens in NYC, not in Cleveland. If they focussed solely on Rock and Roll, which there is a huge market for, they would leave the door opened for another or several other "museums" in other cities (R&B HOF, Blues HOF, POP ROF, Disco ROF, Punk ROF and so on) and the "return on their investments" might shrunk considerably. Do you blame them? They are stuck between a Rock and Roll and a hard place. They have to carve their niche and it has to include the rest of the popular music. The building in Cleveland is occupied I would say at about 75%. They still have a bit of room but they'll eventually have to expand somehow if they want to cover it all. The "music business" doesn't give a damn about the RRHOF. Some artists do and agree to work with them and give some of their props/costumes outfits, paraphenelias etc. It's like anything else: it's political. Some other artists may not care whether or not they are inducted and may not want to be bothered with the RR HOF.


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

i'll say that i think if yu're gonna call it the rock and roll hall of fame, you should probably stick to rock and roll. madonna is a talented business woman who can at least sing better than most of the "artists" being pushed by the record labels these days (and they wonder why people aren't buying cds, hahaha). she is not a rock and roll singer though. 

the problem really is that the R&RHOF is an american invention, and rush has never penetrated there as far as elsewhere (south america, europe, japan??? MONSTER popularity... usa, not so much). they're under the radar there, i'd guess is the main thing. that being said, rush (like em or don't) has about exactly zero to prove to anyone, anywhere. i'm sure they'd like to be in the HOF, but i doubt they're losing much sleep over it, either way.

ps, i'm not a huge fan, but i do like them, and i think that alex liefsen is one of the world's most criminally underrated guitar players. just to get on stage with the other two, you'd better be bringing your "A" game.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

hoser said:


> I'd say the majority of "real" people aren't Rush fans. I'll even go further and say that at least 50% don't even know who Rush are. They might know Limelight or something from classic rock radio, but that'd be about it.
> 
> Even in Canada, Rush don't get a whole lot of mainstream press. They just haven't left as much of an imprint as some people think, especially internationally. I don't think I've ever met a Rush fan that wasn't a musician...or an aspiring one at least.



Our experiences and perspectives differ greatly and I guess that's ok.

Rush regularly sells out 20,000 seat arenas. That's a lot of guitarists to pack into a room.


25 million albums sold? Again, a surprising amount of musicians out there, LOL.


Aspiring musicians? Isn't everybody?
:rockon2:


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

hendrix said:


> Man I agree with completely I think its because he's not a big flashy guitarist he lets his fingers do the talking.


Then, you'll probably like my favorite video on youtube.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=78D00dYOBrM

That is one tight band.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Lester B. Flat said:


> Top Ten Reasons why Rush has never been inducted into the R&R Hall of Fame
> 
> 1. Never been busted for drug possession.
> 2. Never exposed their genitals in public.
> ...



Don't forget #11...They are Canadians.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Milkman said:


> Our experiences and perspectives differ greatly and I guess that's ok.
> 
> Rush regularly sells out 20,000 seat arenas. That's a lot of guitarists to pack into a room.
> 
> ...


I have to agree Milkman. It's not musicians. They are an international act and consistently sell out arena's around the world.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2007)

I defy ANYONE here to have the arrogance to try to tell the rest of us just what is so-called "REAL" Rock & Roll....


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Paul said:


> "Rock & Roll" is a big word, and there are a lot of sub-genres that have developed under it. There is no straight line that connects "Rock Around the Clock" to The Beastie Boys, Madonna, Rush, or.......but connect the dots, you will find a forward path. I think it was Sonny Terry and Brownie McGee that sang "...the Blues had a baby and they called it Rock & Roll...". This may or may not be true, but there is a strong blues element in early Rock & Roll that isn't in much of contemporary Rock and Roll. It doesn't mean that Madonna isn't Rock & Roll, it just means she isn't the same Rock & Roll as Peggy Lee or Ruth Brown or....just as J.S. Bach isn't the same classical music as Stravinsky.
> 
> I really don't care who is or who isn't in the R&R HOF. I don't know what the entry criteria is, but as it stands KISS isn't in the R&R HOF either. That's probably wrong too. Rock, pop, R&B...isn't it enough that it's music?
> 
> Now..........how do we get Pete Rose into Cooperstown? THAT'S something that matters!!!!


Sound more to me like you're describing popular music, not rock. 

As for Pete Rose...Just wait until the start inducting all the steroid enhanced sluggers. The onsuing debate that will cause will pave the way for Pete Rose to earn his due.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Paul said:


> "Rock & Roll" is a big word, and there are a lot of sub-genres that have developed under it.


Anyone else find the sub-genre deal insanely annoying? Metal is by far the worst for that though... nu-black-death-grind-metal-core is the bomb lol.

Rock, hard rock... done! :tongue:


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2007)

There's only two kinds of music in the world... 

What grooves you and what doesn't... The bigger your first category is, the luckier a human being you are.

The only word more useless than genre is sub-genre.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

ClintonHammond said:


> There's only two kinds of music in the world...


Damn it! I thought you were going to say Country AND Western.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2007)

"There's only two kinds of music in the world..."
... and it's all folk music, cause I ain't never seen no horse play it.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> "There's only two kinds of music in the world..."
> ... and it's all folk music, cause I ain't never seen no horse play it.


I've seen an ass play it though!


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2007)

Lemme guess... it was like looking into a mirror wasn't it?


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> Lemme guess... it was like looking into a mirror wasn't it?


I don't play folk music.

Aww...... you're just mad because you walked right into that one!


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2007)

"I don't play folk music."
In my book, it's all folk music

"you walked right into that one"
Not in the least... I've never claimed to NOT be an ass!!  

What was it Oscar Wilde said? 
We're all of us in the gutter
But some of us are looking at the stars

Or something to that effect.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> "Once again Rush is NOT among the list of nominees for induction."
> That's cause RUSH sucks.... outloud



...using a phrase like "(artist name here) sucks" is an ideal way of showing off a grade school intellect.

here's your sign...

-dh


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> I defy ANYONE here to have the arrogance to try to tell the rest of us just what is so-called "REAL" Rock & Roll....



...wait, i'll ask my grandmother.

*everyone waits*

okay, i'm back. she says its music played with loud guitars and loud drums and screaming singers, played too loud.

-dh


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> You mean like Jethro Tull? :wave:



...ouch! 

that's gonna leave a mark.

nice shot..

-dh


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2007)

And I may be an ASS, but at least I don't triple post.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> And I may be an ASS, but at least I don't triple post.


...so, its okay to post three times, but not consecutively?

of course!

what was i thinking!

*slaps self silly*

-dh


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2007)

"than to post on an internet forum"
Just so long as you don't think it doesn't apply to everyone here....


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Sadly the "ignore list" doesn't work when someone else quotes the individual on your list.



It's like sitting next to someone with head lice.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2007)

Everyone's an ass....


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Sadly the "ignore list" doesn't work when someone else quotes the individual on your list.
> 
> It's like sitting next to someone with head lice.




Hard to ignore entertainment like that!


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

david henman said:


> ...wait, i'll ask my grandmother.
> 
> *everyone waits*
> 
> ...


Did she mention anything about a flute?


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

NB-SK said:


> Did she mention anything about a flute?




zing!!!!

-dh


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

Well, I'm not gonna get involved with the Harmony Central-esque aspects of this thread.... 

I will say that I did love Rush back in the 70's/80's but I haven't really been taken with anything they've done since "Hold Your Fire", and even that album bugs me because I hate the production. I did see them on that tour though, and they were amazing. The only better show I've seen was Sabbath on the reunion tour with Pantera opening - but seeing the original Sabbath was basically a religious experience for me so my memory may be somewhat skewed there.

As for whether Rush should be in the R&RHOF, well, let's put it into perspective. The hall is an US invention. As such, acts in there were "big" or relevant in the US. Rush wasn't, so they may never get in (even though so many American bands have blatant Rush influences and don't mind telling people about it). If the HOF was a truely global concept they'd be in I'm sure.

Should it be called the "Pop Music Hall of Fame" or something like that? Probably, but "Rock & Roll Hall of Fame" has more bite from a marketing perspective. It's all about the coin, not actual love of music.

Why is Madonna in there? Well, though she's not a rocker as such she certainly is the queen of pop music chameleons (sp?). That woman has re-invented herself and her sound so many times over the years that I've actually lost count. She has an ability to read trends and adapt quickly with great success - something none of the other "diva" wannabe's have any hope of accomplishing. (That adaptability is something the music industry in general should take as an example of how to do business in a changing environment. But I digress...) Although I'm not a Madonna fan from a musical perspective, I certainly appreciate, even admire, her ability to adapt & maintain musical relevance (in context).


----------



## stratovani (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh well, no matter if they get into the R&R HOF or not,this is the one Hall Of Fame that I'm glad Rush was inducted into (1994) - The Canadian Music Hall Of Fame.

URL: http://www.carasonline.ca/HOF_past.php


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

In the states, everything is just popular music. That and there's nowhere as many rush fans there than here...Dont get me wrong, im a huge rush fan as well, but Ive given up on america and all the awards shows.
A Good idea would be the Guitars Canada Music Hall of fame perhaps. Every month/2 months or whatever we could induct a band or musician, in a couple categories.


----------

